# Habano Vs. Habana



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

*'Habanos' or 'Habano' may refer to the Cuban origin of the puro. As for wines it is a label or also called a Denominacion de Origen Controlada (stands for 'Protected Designation of Origin' in Spanish). Exports cigars produced 100% in Cuba and with Cuban leaves are called and labeled 'Habanos'. Used in this context, 'Habanos' stands for the origin of the cigar.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

In the cigar world, Habana is short for La Habana, the full name of the capital of Cuba, whose actual full name was initially San Cristobal de La Habana.

In English, it is written as just "Havana".

To place it on a cigar band is generally to represent some sort of affiliation/origin with that city/country. On cigar bands, generally means they are Cuban.
On other non Cuban products, generally means they have some origin to the country, such as cigars of Cuban seeds, grown elsewhere or cigars manufactured by individuals of Cuban origin.*

I was trying to help a noob out earlier when he asked what Habano stood for and came across this information.

I'm not big into CC's but I'm pretty sure I have seen both of these words on some cigar boxes before.

here's my question.........

If I see Habano on the box, does that mean it is a Cuban Puro cigar?

If I see Habana on the box, should that lead me to believe that it is not a Cuban Puro?


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

To my understanding is that Habanos is who controls the Cuban cigar market and Habana is the capital of Cuba 

NC's companies can put anything on there box they want


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

thebigk said:


> To my understanding is that Habanos is who controls the Cuban cigar market and Habana is the capital of Cuba
> 
> NC's companies can put anything on there box they want


I am strictly talking CC, not NC


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

You will se both words on every box of Cubans


----------



## huskers (Oct 2, 2012)

thebigk said:


> You will se both words on every box of Cubans


gotcha........my CC noobage is showing huh.


----------



## thebigk (Jan 16, 2013)

huskers said:


> gotcha........my CC noobage is showing huh.


 You and me both I have only been at it for less then a year Still soaking in every thing I can


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

Habano is masculine.
Habana is feminine.

It depends on what the word is attached to. The are both adjectives, to my understanding, simply to describe the noun (whether fem. or masc.).


----------



## tnlawyer (Jul 17, 2013)

Since cigarro is masculine, I would think habanos is the correct way to say it when referring to cigars.


----------



## Laynard (Oct 10, 2013)

La hoja is Spanish for leaf. That would be feminine. So a cigar is habano, the wrapper is habana. If plural, add an s: los cigarros habanos o las hojas habanas.


----------



## klittle250 (Oct 15, 2012)

Dalias, laguitos and panatelas are long, skinny and dead sexy, thus must be referred to as habanas


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

huskers said:


> here's my question.........
> 
> If I see Habano on the box, does that mean it is a Cuban Puro cigar?
> 
> If I see Habana on the box, should that lead me to believe that it is not a Cuban Puro?


All Cuban cigars are Puro's period! There is no other leaf used but Cuban leaf.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

Laynard said:


> Habano is masculine.
> Habana is feminine.


this is wisdom !!!

dont mix up jinatera and jinatero  .

derrek


----------

